# RPI3 pefromance issue on SD card greater than 8 GB



## Serg (May 6, 2019)

Hello,
I successfully installed FreeBSD-12.0-RELEASE-arm64-aarch64-RPI3.img.xz on SD card ADATA 8GB UHS1 and no issue detected. But when I changed card to exactly the same vendor and speed but 32GB I noticed slow performance issue and in dmesg I see:

_mmc0: Card at relative address 1 failed to set high speed timing
mmcsd0: 31GB <SDHC SD 0.0 SN 00000028 MFG 09/2017 by 116 J`> at mmc0 *0.4*MHz/4bit/65535-block_

On 8 GB card:

_mmcsd0: 8GB <SDHC SD    0.2 SN B6682B0E MFG 11/2016 by 29 AD> at mmc0* 41.6*MHz/4bit/65535-block_

But when I tried freebsd image from www.raspbsd.org no such issue detected on any size of SD card.
If it possible to fix it for FreeBSD-12.0-RELEASE-arm64-aarch64-RPI3.img.xz?

Best regards,
Serg.


----------



## trev (May 7, 2019)

I have found the RPi (all generations) very picky about uSD cards. The only cards with which I've never experienced a problem are the SanDisk ones. Problematical cards have been: Patriot, AData and especially Kingston. I only buy from authorised local sellers to avoid fakes.


----------

